# Grinder for Gaggia Classic



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi,

I'm currently seeing a Physiotherapist and she is a fellow coffee enthusiast. She has a Gaggia Classic paired with an under-powered Russell Hobbs burr grinder. Can anyone advise a good upgrade step in the ~£200 price range?

Something relatively simple to use (i.e. no sweeping/brushing/lens hood mods and no doser thwacking) and not too big.

Thanks all


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mignon....if you can find one at the price or abroad .


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Sage Smart Pro.

Lifetime warranty from Lakeland before anyone starts going on about build quality.

I bought one for decaf and actually find it really good.


----------

